# job seaker



## Goodness1991 (Oct 28, 2015)

Good day people
l am recent graduate form the University of south africa and l would love to move to either Canada Australia or Newzeland to look for a job please help:confused2:


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

I recommend you post this question on yhe pages of the countries you are trying to emigrate to so experienced immigrants there can share their experiences and knowledge. Also provide more background and detail. What is you question exactly? How easy it is to find a job? How the immigration process works? What have you already found out that you seek clarity on? That way theres a starting point when they do respond. 

Good luck!!!


----------

